# Favorite workbench features



## MakerofSawdust (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm getting ready to build a new workbench to replace the two dressers screwed together with a door on top that I've been using the past 20 years. While it doesn't sound good, it's been a great workbench. I'm just tired of the drawers tipping out and want full extension slides and shallower drawers. That's the primary reason for building a new one. I fully recognize that workbench features and preferences are very individualized, but I also know we're a group that shares great ideas. So - *what are the favorite features in your workbench?* What are you glad you have or wish you had? I'm not one that uses hand planes and mostly build furniture and do home repair stuff with it. I envision lots of full extension drawers in a variety of sizes. I'm considering having only one end be at the higher height or having at least part be adjustable height. I've found that I need the higher height for many things, but not many big things.

I'm not one to just take, I'll also give too. This picture shows the workbench I'm replacing. I will likely keep the top. It was originally constructed with leveling feet set recessed in the lower top so it can be removed and the lower level was the same height as my old table saw for outfeed. Both sides are the same - six deep drawers. It really is just two dressers back to back with and MDF top and solid door slabs in short legs on top of that. It's just under 4' by 6'. I like having the perimeter edges available to clamp to and I like that it's on wheels.








This next picture is my lower assembly/gluing workbench. The old card catalog drawers in the background are great for storing all kinds of stuff.








It's built around a set of map drawers that work well for screws, sandpaper, lathe tools and quick grip clamps up to a couple feet long. The problem with these types of drawers is that they're designed to hold very large maps, so there's lots of space in the back of the drawers for small boxes to get lost in.
On the backside of my assembly/gluing workbench, I installed some coatrack hooks that hold just a few of my clamps for easy access. the rest of my clamps are hanging farter away.









Again - *what are the favorite features in your workbench?* What are you glad you have or wish you had?

Thanks in advance for the input and suggestions.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

GLAD: Iron End vises in 2 adjoining sides of my bench;
Glad - Thick enough top to accept and hold holdfasts effectively
Glad - I made shelves underneath the top to hold often used tools and aids
Glad - it's heavy and responds well to pounding, sawing, chiseling

Wish I had: I need to make more 3/4 round dog holes
Wish: I wish it were a bit longer 
Wish: wish it had better clamping abilities (wish it had more overhang above the legs and understructure)


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

For me, I'd have to pick my leg vise and holdfasts as the two couldn't-do-without features that I included on my workbench. These features are largely subject to the type of projects you do but for me, they both see constant duty.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Kevin, 
Your two benches look great to me. I recently made a second bench for my little shop to be a companion to the more standard woodworking bench that I have. I doubt that very many people would build one like it but for my little shop it seems to be just right. I enjoy the workspace.

Here is what I did:
Used two Kreg Track Horses for the supports.
Made a frame from 6" ply to span the supports.
Top is 3/4" MDF.
Installed sliding fence sections on the back and added t-track to them with a sliding length stop.
Installed a track saw track hinge to back and support to front.
Made two wings that can be taken off with two carriage bolts each. 
The design with track horses make it possible to take it apart fairly easily and move it if I need to. 
The storage system underneath is just particle board and is not attached to the rest of it.

My favorite feature besides having the work space is the ability to use the track saw on the bench.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

I agree with HokieKen: my end vise with dogs and holdfasts are my most used bench features. I also appreciate my 4" thick top finished with tung oil and wax. The top is rock solid and heavy. It has taken every pounding I've ever given it in stride, and the tung oil/wax finish is impervious to glue and easy to repair.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

Leg vice with a sliding deadman. ESSENTIAL once you have used one.

Square dog holes with end vice.. I am a hand plane user but there are just so many times I appreciate being able to clamp a board between he dogs to do something other than plane it. Or just put the dog in to stop a board from sliding while I push on it.

Holdfast clamps. That is just drilling some holes but I wonder how I ever worked with out them.

Another heavy end vice that I can clamp things with a T base into. Like a machinist vice. I have a couple of 1/4 hp motors that have wire wheels, buffing wheels, lapping wheel, etc. So many other things.

Drawers underneath. Store my bench tools close by.

A row of round dog holes along the long side.

Pencil sharpener!!

My bench is not show piece but function and making it from materials laying around beats looks in working shop. And it gets used on virtually every thing I build, make or repair.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

On board power strip


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> On board power strip
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Just added one to my bench recently. It is exceptionally handy!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

On my bench it is the wagon vise, the leg vise, dog holes, and holdfasts. You have to be able to hold wood in place while you are working on it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

here is mine and what works for me.of course it could always be bigger.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> On board power strip
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> ...


Can't see the use myself 

Dog holes for me, mostly for holdfasts and stops


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Dog holes for holdfast and I love my wagon vise


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

If you're happy with your current bench except for the drawers, I would just look at replacing/modding them with shallower ones mounted on slides. I installed slides as an interim fix for our kitchen cabinet drawers in a '50's kitchen. It involved cutting the drawers so they weren't as wide to accommodate the sllides but it worked nicely.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

No bench. Saw table is assembly deck. Don't do a lot of hand planing or carving so vises and dogs aren't really needed. Have built cabs with just the saw top as a work surface. I have drawers and bins as stand alone mobile unit.


----------



## WarnerK (Jan 27, 2017)

My bench was made 40+ years ago when things were tight so I had to use scraps that were laying around. The top is three 2×12s 8' long, 2×4 legs, and 4" wide 1/2 plywood for diagonal braces. It is crude but solid and I am still using it.

One of my main requirements was that I did not want to bend over all the time when using it. The working surface is a couple inches lower than my elbows. Whether I am routing, sawing, doing layout, or whatever, I can standup straight to do my work. Friends are amazed at how high it is; but after they work on it for a while they realize how nice it is. No more tired lower back. I am using a plastic laundry sink as my shop sink. I mounted that higher than usual, too. When standing up straight I can reach the bottom of the basin. When I have to do extensive cleanup, not bending over for the duration is a lot nicer.

Some day I may build a nice workbench so then I will be asking the same questions as you. I better bookmark this post.


----------



## WarnerK (Jan 27, 2017)

My bench was made 40+ years ago when things were tight so I had to use scraps that were laying around. The top is three 2×12s 8' long, 2×4 legs, and 4" wide 1/2 plywood for diagonal braces. It is crude but solid and I am still using it.

Since your work surface is 6-8" above the dresser tops, you like working on a high surface as do I. One of my main requirements was that I did not want to bend over all the time when using it. The working surface is a couple inches lower than my elbows. Whether I am routing, sawing, doing layout, or whatever, I can standup straight to do my work. Friends are amazed at how high it is; but after they work on it for a while they realize how nice it is. No more tired lower back. I am using a plastic laundry sink as my shop sink. I mounted that higher than usual, too. When standing up straight I can reach the bottom of the basin. When I have to do extensive cleanup, not bending over for the duration is a lot nicer.

Some day I may build a nice workbench so then I will be asking the same questions as you. I better bookmark this post.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

In no particular order
Height, bench is same height as table saw and out feed table increases support for ripping long lumber
Weight at close to 450lbs its not moving
Leg/tail vise, deadman
Drawers underneath for storage
Instead of a split top I put in 2 partitions that make clamping a breeze
Bench dogs, (need to add more, just haven't found the round to it)
Removable support wings that let met support and cut full sheets of ply
Paper roll for glue ups and finishing


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Stable, but also mobile if it needs to be.

Vise is a must.

Going round and round between dog holes, T track, this new Matchfit from Microjig, and another I really like, but it's seemingly too new to mention. I'm thinking of a combination.

Drawers, and shelves for storage underneath, which plays he!! with those dog holes?

Becoming more enamored of same height as TS. it just comes in so handy. For drill press and bandsaws a small riser get's the same on, and offloading capabilities.

I guess to sum it up, "just a bench" just doesn't seem to get it anymore. I want more work from my next one.


----------

